# Moving to UAE. What should I buy before I come?



## Edwards8899 (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi all,
Its very likely that me and my family will be moving out to UAE later this year from the UK. The international company i work for will foot the bill for shipping my life out there, but it got me thinking... what would you recommend i buy in the UK before I pack it all into shipping containers and send it out there?
I know UAE is very well supplied and stocked however is there an item or items that would be much cheaper in the UK or id have a much better choice here? 
Many thanks


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

The only thing that I constantly regret not bringing where decent bikes. Not much choice here (IMHO) unless you want really cheap chinese imports, anything else I have found to be very expensive compared to the UK and also lack choice. 

For anything else it really depends what you haven't got already ? Electrical goods are better sourced here for warranty purposes if nothing else.


----------

